# 1 or 2 boilers



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

I am in the market for a new machine and like the sound of the Izzo's in general, is the duetto 2 boiler version worth the extra money?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It depends if this is for home or light commercial use

For home then probably not (depending on what you are upgrading from and how many drinks per day you are planning to produce.

The £500 saved would get you a top class grinder too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Find a stockist like Bella Barista who certainly stock the Duetto and many other machines, make an appointment, take your credit card and go for a play. You can compare a lot of machines side by side. Indeed, we have an event coming up there in September which if you can wait, will allow you to see loads of gear and play on it all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Channel Islands are a fair way away from Wellingborough. Might not be possible, although the OP has made contact with Claudette


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The Channel Islands are a fair way away from Wellingborough. Might not be possible, although the OP has made contact with Claudette[/quote
> 
> I never noticed that bit!


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

My machine has broken and I am not sure that I can wait till September before replacement. Maybe I need to get over the water and follow your advice. Thanks to both you and Glen.

Just for the record, my son has a Cellini Rocket which is a beautiful machine, however doing some reading around the subject I am struck with Glen's warmth towards the Alex Izzo machines. It seems that they produce good results and are made of S/ Steel, that must be a better build than the Rocket!? Assuming all components are at least as good as the Rockets and that the assembly equals that of the Rocket Co then surely the Izzo machines must be the better bet?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there may be a rocket evoluzione available on here very soon!!!


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Are you saying that a used or new machine is likely to be offered for sale? If so when is this likely to happen and if so at what price? Do you know any more details?

thank you for the thought.


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you Glen, I was sort of hoping you would sat that.

What grinders should be on the short list at £500.00?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

misterbean said:


> Thank you Glen, I was sort of hoping you would sat that.
> 
> What grinders should be on the short list at £500.00?


Go second hand and speak to coffeechap before anyone else as he will sort you out at that price I'm sure, also if you get the rocket which he may have at the same time you could end up with an enviable set up indeed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the evoluzione will be available very soon, it is another forum member who will be listing it, I believe it will be IRO £1000, has seen very little use and is only beling sold because the member is getting a lever machine, I definitely have a grinder that will give you amazing results.


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for the help, however as we in a VAT free zone I am favouring a new machine that will last for a very long time!

As a matter of interest what make is the grinder you want to sell, and what are you now using instead?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have various grinders, I currently use a mazzer royal electronic, although I have a k30 and a Mythos as well, but soon to be getting a big conical burr grinder.


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I bit the bullet and bought the Alex Duetto and a Super Jolly, I really am pleased with the coffee results. My memories of my Jura Micra 9 are fading fast. The coffee and the micro foam are both so very much better than the Jura could produce.

Now get excited every morning at about coffee time! I do need to get some Latte art instruction though, it just looks so easy on utube demonstrations.

Many thanks to Glen for his excellent appraisals of the various machines on offer, they were a great help in decision making.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

misterbean said:


> Well I bit the bullet and bought the Alex Duetto and a Super Jolly, I really am pleased with the coffee results. My memories of my Jura Micra 9 are fading fast. The coffee and the micro foam are both so very much better than the Jura could produce.
> 
> Now get excited every morning at about coffee time! I do need to get some Latte art instruction though, it just looks so easy on utube demonstrations.
> 
> Many thanks to Glen for his excellent appraisals of the various machines on offer, they were a great help in decision making.


Congrats on the new set up , get a pic on the set up thread ! The coffee fun begins in earnest and it will knock the jura out of the ball park.


----------

